# Stay at Home Mum



## leekelly (25 Feb 2008)

I am currently on maternity leave.  i am due back to work in 8 weeks.  It will not pay me to go back to work or to stay at home.  My husband brings home €600 per week.  My mortgage is €1750 per month.  If I go back to work my Salary is €1950 per month.  Childcare would cost me €700 a month.  I would also have other costs such as Car Insurance, Bills such as ESB, Oil, Shopping, Petrol etc.  Would I be entitled to any benefits???????????? I really don't want to be struggling and have the pressure and stress of work on top of the guilt of leaving my little baby for 11 hours a day.  Any suggestions greatly appreciated...


----------



## ClubMan (25 Feb 2008)

You are obviously entitled to _Child Benefit _and _Early Childcare Supplement_ payments. See here. If you become home carer then your husband may be able to claim the [broken link removed]. He will also benefit from some of your credits/allowances if you become a married couple one spouse earning. Can't think of anything else offhand that you might be entitled to.


----------



## leekelly (25 Feb 2008)

Thanks a million ClubMan.  Hopefully my husband will be able to claim the Home Carer's Tax Credit.  Thanks for advice much appreciated.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Feb 2008)

I'd imagine that he should be able to claim it - [broken link removed] is clearer on the qualification criteria.

www.taxcalc.eu is useful for getting a rough idea of the married two spouses earning versus married one spouse earning situations with regard to tax/_PRSI_ and take home pay.


----------

